# Appliance Repair



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

need some help with a 2005 GE frontloader... wont spin. Don't want to call Sears. Thanks


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Call 800-469-4663. SEARS Master Protection agreement. If they accept your appliance, then pay the cost of the annual plan, then call the maintenace number after the plan takes effect. Doesn't hurt to call an find out the "perks". I have one on my fridge and it doewn't cost me anything to have them come out to fix stuff, I pay 150.00 a year. So far, they replaced a compressor, thermostat, and relay for the water/ice. Going on 3 years with the plan...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No help there, i haven't had the pleasure of openning one up yet. Here's a blog for them though.
http://www.applianceblog.com/mainfo...ng-washer-wont-spin-diagnostics-question.html


----------

